# ELITE C.C. End Of Summer Picnic ∙



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

:werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 15 2007, 01:59 PM~8561986
> *MAJESTICS  WILL BE  THERE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

yo, this is a Big Deal!!

I know all U OG's out there Remember Picnics at Prado Park!!!
Its the SHIZNIT!!

We Bringin it back baby!!!

ELITE C.C.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

I'M THERE :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Aug 15 2007, 01:14 PM~8562107
> *I'M THERE :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Aug 15 2007, 02:11 PM~8562086
> *yo, this is a Big Deal!!
> 
> I know all U OG's out there Remember Picnics at Prado Park!!!
> ...


yup i think the last picnic there was over 10 years ago.


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

you know were there..... 
you should really take it back, picnic at Prado and maybe cruising Holt after?


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

Tradition car club will be there for sure!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

seen the park is real nice...n with all those cars is gonna look even better


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

:thumbsup: SAVE US A COUPLE SPOTS...


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Aug 15 2007, 08:41 PM~8564774
> *:thumbsup: SAVE US A COUPLE SPOTS...
> *


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Aug 15 2007, 06:09 PM~8563679
> *you know were there.....
> you should really take it back, picnic at Prado and maybe cruising Holt after?
> *


Im Down.... After I pack up The DJ Equip.!!!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Aug 15 2007, 06:42 PM~8563912
> *seen the park is real nice...n with all those cars is gonna look even better
> *


Especially how u Cruise by the Lake on the Way to the Spot!!

Just Beautiful!!


----------



## RI PLUM-JU-C (Jul 1, 2007)

Royal Image will be there hopefully I can wake the guys up early so we can get a good spot.


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RI PLUM-JU-C_@Aug 15 2007, 11:20 PM~8565948
> *Royal Image will be there hopefully I can wake the guys up early so we can get a good spot.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

Can't Wait ..... :biggrin: TTT


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*TECHNIQUES will be representing with our IE chapter and some rides from LA in support of ELITE C.C. picnic/BBQ.* :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Aug 16 2007, 10:13 AM~8568689
> *TECHNIQUES will be representing with our IE chapter and some rides from LA in support of ELITE C.C. picnic/BBQ. :thumbsup:  uffin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro.....


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## alfred (Apr 14, 2005)

DownSouth car club will be there 4 sure!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Aug 16 2007, 10:13 AM~8568689
> *TECHNIQUES will be representing with our IE chapter and some rides from LA in support of ELITE C.C. picnic/BBQ. :thumbsup:  uffin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

DAMN I WANNA GO BUT I DONT KNOW IF ILL BE ABLE TO CUZ I WILL BE BUSY GETTING DA LAC READY BUT HAVE FUN


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

KINGS OF KINGS CAR CLUB HAD A PICNIC THERE ABOUT 11 YEARS AGO. VERY NICE AND BIG PARK. HOPEFULLY WE CAN GO OUT THERE FOR THE DAY TO SUPPORT.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:thumbsup: We DELEGATION C.C had a new years picnic there. I believe in 97 & it was happening


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC. WELL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THIS EVENT


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

YEAH YOU KNOW THE GLASSHOUSE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE ALMIGHTY ELITE :biggrin:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

THANKS 4 COMING OUT TO OUR PICNIC AND WE WILL BE THERE FOR SURE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Aug 18 2007, 09:16 PM~8586035
> *THANKS 4 COMING OUT TO OUR PICNIC AND WE WILL BE THERE FOR SURE!!  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for having us!!!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

the last time we went there.... I was in the Bike Club....
Waiting for the Day I could roll my ride thru Prado.......

Now i get my Chance!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 650 ReGaL (Jun 29, 2005)

*im going to try and make it !!!*


----------



## 94sweetcaddy (May 13, 2006)

NIGHT CROWD CAR CLUB (whittier)hoping on being there to support and to see all of elites nice rides :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 94sweetcaddy_@Aug 20 2007, 08:38 PM~8601675
> *NIGHT CROWD CAR CLUB (whittier)hoping on being there to support and to see all of elites nice rides :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Bro!!!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 650 ReGaL_@Aug 20 2007, 01:07 PM~8597462
> *im going to try and make it !!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

Uniques LA County,Orange County and Inland Empire chapters will also be there to support. :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Aug 21 2007, 12:46 AM~8603391
> *Uniques LA County,Orange County and Inland Empire chapters will also be there to support. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks For the Support!!!


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

TTT for the guys from Elite :biggrin:


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

it's going to be crackin prado is the spot every body cruisin thru Chino keep it cool chino pd are assholes


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

UNIDOS LOS ANGELES C.C WILL THERE


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

What's up Elite C.C. ? Delegation L.A. will be there to show support :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Aug 25 2007, 07:17 PM~8640983
> *What's up Elite C.C. ? Delegation L.A. will be there to show support :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the Support..... We're just gettin Ready......

Stay up!!!


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:0 ORALE PUES ILL BE THERE WITH THE HOMIES SEE YOU THERE *ELITE*:thumbsup: :biggrin: *KINGS OF KINGS *:biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Aug 27 2007, 01:06 AM~8648550
> *:0 ORALE PUES ILL BE THERE WITH THE HOMIES SEE YOU THERE ELITE:thumbsup:    :biggrin: KINGS OF KINGS  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TraditionCC_@Aug 28 2007, 09:22 AM~8659214
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Had to Do it!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

must be nice to stay home and be on Lay it Low all day :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Aug 30 2007, 12:48 PM~8679232
> *must be nice to stay home and be on Lay it Low all day :biggrin:
> *


Gettin ready for tonight BABY!!!









:0 :0 :0


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Aug 30 2007, 10:58 AM~8678286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MalibuLou_@Aug 22 2007, 10:16 AM~8616036
> *it's going to be crackin prado is the spot every body cruisin thru Chino keep it cool chino pd are assholes
> *


fo sho! don't mess this up, it's been too long since there has been a picnic at prado. IF YOU NEED FREE ICE, we have some at my work. it's called SUNBELT RENTALS. we are located at 13644 CENTRAL AVE, CHINO, cross street is SCHAEFER, across the street from farmer boys/ampm.


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

:werd: :werd:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

TOP THE TO :biggrin:


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

Take it to the Top


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Sep 6 2007, 04:51 PM~8733346
> *:werd:  :werd:
> *


hey, im just sayin i might have to work(STRIKE 1!), so fuckin boring. so if you guys need ice that would give me a chance to see some cars...send tha cars my way, my FREE ICE!!! :wave:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

not only that, but my baby is due that exact day...STRIKE 2!!! lets just hope things work my way. i know my baby is important, but PRADO PARK...memories... :tears:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 8 2007, 04:36 PM~8747223
> *hey, im just sayin i might have to work(STRIKE 1!), so fuckin boring. so if you guys need ice that would give me a chance to see some cars...send tha cars my way, my  FREE ICE!!! :wave:
> *


yo... if u need time off... YEAH Bring some ICE....
IM sure we can always use ICE.... Thats 1 of the most important things at a picnic!!!!


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

THERE IT IS


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

:worship: gonna be MAJOR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Official Flyer!








Bought to you by Bail Hotline, Mario's Auto Works, & the Spinaddicts!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Yeah BABY!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

whats up david hows everyone good to see you at dukes cruise night


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

i know for sure i'm gonna be fucked up from surgery that is gonna be done on me tuesday and the possibility of my baby poppin out, but if i cant drive and have to coast a wheel chair all the way down euclid with a stroller tied to the back, fuck it i'm down!!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

WHATS UP FELLAS? ANY OF YOU COMONG DOWN NEXT SAT. TO OUR SHOW?


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Sep 15 2007, 05:39 PM~8798395
> *WHATS UP FELLAS? ANY OF YOU COMONG DOWN NEXT SAT. TO OUR SHOW?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Elite will be in the House to Support!!! 
Alot of the guys are gettin ready for the picnic/Supershow...
But we will have a couple plaques out there...

Bigg ups to Premier


----------



## classicgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Less than two weeks left until the picnic!


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Sep 16 2007, 10:00 PM~8804930
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Elite will be in the House to Support!!!
> ...


WE CAN ALWAYS COUNT ON ELITE :biggrin: SEE YA FELLAS ON SATURDAY


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Sep 17 2007, 07:49 PM~8812651
> *WE CAN ALWAYS COUNT ON ELITE  :biggrin:  SEE YA FELLAS ON SATURDAY
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

11 more days!!!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

DOnt Forget Music Brought to u by.......

www.Spinaddicts.com


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Sep 20 2007, 07:11 PM~8836417
> *TTT
> *


Welcome to the Famm Bro!!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Only one week left!


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Sep 20 2007, 09:58 PM~8837590
> *Welcome to the Famm Bro!!!
> *


Thanks, I'm really excited about it. I'll be at the picnic and in Vegas to help out any way I can. I'm hoping to be showing by San Bernardino.


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Sep 21 2007, 03:43 PM~8842832
> *Only one week left!
> *


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Sep 21 2007, 08:17 PM~8844299
> *Thanks, I'm really excited about it. I'll be at the picnic and in Vegas to help out any way I can. I'm hoping to be showing by San Bernardino.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Sep 21 2007, 08:17 PM~8844299
> *Thanks, I'm really excited about it. I'll be at the picnic and in Vegas to help out any way I can. I'm hoping to be showing by San Bernardino.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

I'll be their for sure Albert Jr.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

ttt

hope we can make it im tryna convince my pops but he says thats alot of driving to go out dere dat weekend and to vegas the next but i will try :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Sep 10 2007, 05:54 PM~8760617
> *Official Flyer!
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

5 more days!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Sep 24 2007, 12:32 PM~8859660
> *5 more days!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.cc/images/018/neu expo.jpg[/IMG
NEU EXPOSURE WILL BE THERE


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

CHeck out the Spread and interview on me and the Low Low!!!!!  

http://www.mikiariyama.com/car/car1.htm


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Sep 23 2007, 01:45 PM~8853034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO-LOUIE_@Sep 23 2007, 04:53 AM~8851313
> *I'll be their for sure Albert Jr.
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Sep 24 2007, 09:30 PM~8863833
> *CHeck out the Spread and interview on me and the Low Low!!!!!
> 
> http://www.mikiariyama.com/car/car1.htm
> *



DAMN IT thas a really nice car :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Sep 25 2007, 04:52 PM~8868965
> *DAMN IT thas a really nice car :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks!!


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Sep 25 2007, 06:52 PM~8869774
> *Thanks!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

I can smell the BBq already!!!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

2 days :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 27 2007, 06:54 AM~8879772
> *2 days :biggrin:
> *


Cant wait........








hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :

:nicoderm:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: souns good :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Sep 27 2007, 07:10 AM~8879834
> *:biggrin: souns good  :biggrin:
> *


Hope to see Dukes there!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Gangs To Grace will be there!!!! :biggrin: 

We also have a show at a church in SFV, so I am sending some members to Elite's show and some to SFV...


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 27 2007, 04:59 PM~8883723
> *Gangs To Grace will be there!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> We also have a show at a church in SFV, so I am sending some members to Elite's show and some to SFV...
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

THERE'S DEFINATELY GONNA BE SOME *TRAFFIC* THERE


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Sep 27 2007, 09:10 PM~8885489
> *THERE'S DEFINATELY GONNA BE SOME TRAFFIC THERE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Good 1!!!!! Ur right, There will be!!!

Get there Early


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Sep 27 2007, 09:16 PM~8885535
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Good 1!!!!! Ur right, There will be!!!
> ...


YOU KNOW IT! :biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Weather looking Good For tomorrow!!!!!!!


hOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY THERE!!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Sep 27 2007, 07:01 AM~8879796
> *Cant wait........
> 
> 
> ...



so whats the address??? tryin to find it on map quest.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Only one day left!

On Highway 83, south of Highway 60 and north of Highway 91 in Chino

Address: 16700 S. Euclid Ave., Chino, CA 91708


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

OOOOOO WWeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Looking like its gonna be KRAZY>>>>>>>

DOnt miss out!!!! :0


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Sep 28 2007, 06:44 PM~8891933
> *OOOOOO WWeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Looking like its gonna be KRAZY>>>>>>>
> ...


cant wait but im kinda pissed cuz i cant get my air ride to work and it was working all the time till 2 day :angry: 

but hey ill still take it just to represent


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 28 2007, 09:16 PM~8892682
> *cant wait but im kinda pissed cuz i cant get my air ride to work and it was working all the time till 2 day :angry:
> 
> but hey ill still take it just to represent
> *


are you bringing the lac?


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Its On ANd Poppin!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Sep 28 2007, 11:03 PM~8893137
> *are you bringing the lac?
> *


no  im doin a complete make over to it 

it wont even be ready for vegas  but!!! :biggrin: u should see it in san diego or san bernadino


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Waxin up the Ride!!!!!!!!


THe day has Finally Come......

:biggrin: 


See u there


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Sep 29 2007, 09:40 AM~8894346
> *Waxin up the Ride!!!!!!!!
> THe day has Finally Come......
> 
> ...


*take
tons of pics....* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

GOING THERE RIGHT NOW :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Sep 29 2007, 01:09 AM~8893710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any1 take any pics


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

x2- post up pics.....


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 29 2007, 06:35 PM~8896969
> *x2- post up pics.....
> *


I got a GAAAAANG of Pics.......

BUT

u gotta wait, on my way to the ELITE after Party!!!!!!!




LATE :biggrin:


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

After party! WHAT WHAT !


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

SOME PICS


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Come on Chilly, post them damm pics faster!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 29 2007, 09:04 PM~8897305
> *Come on Chilly, post them damm pics faster!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


SEE YOU 2MAROWW


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 29 2007, 08:10 PM~8897328
> *SEE YOU 2MAROWW
> *


You got it Homie!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 29 2007, 09:11 PM~8897329
> *You got it Homie!!
> *


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

it was a great turn out


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

thanks to everyone who went! will post pics later


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Sep 30 2007, 05:53 PM~8902541
> *thanks to everyone who went! will post pics later
> *


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

say homie did yall sell Cadistrophic i know i saw it in texas at a picnic.just had to ask.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Sep 30 2007, 05:53 PM~8902541
> *thanks to everyone who went! will post pics later
> *


TRAFFIC CC ENJOYED OURSELVES, WE JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS FOR THE GREAT HOSPITALITY :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 29 2007, 08:10 PM~8897328
> *SEE YOU 2MAROWW
> *


Liar!!! :0


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Sep 30 2007, 09:53 PM~8904222
> *say homie did yall sell Cadistrophic i know i saw it in texas at a picnic.just had to ask.
> *


yeah its in texas now


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

ur kidding!! cadistrophic sold :tears: did it go to somebody in elite in texas? damn i loved that car...oh well, money talks i guess


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

mmm mmm mmm, sexy!!








adrianne's scionade








sexy ladies and me







:worship: :wow:


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Sep 30 2007, 05:53 PM~8902541
> *thanks to everyone who went! will post pics later
> *


had a real good time


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

style 58 on cross laced spokes








hugo's "lilac" caddy








elite c.c. lineup








took a long time for my computer to load up these pics, will post up more manana


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Gang to Grace would like to thank Elite for a great day in the park!!!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 1 2007, 07:23 AM~8905862
> *Gang to Grace would like to thank Elite for a great day in the park!!!
> *


Thank you, and also thanks to all the Clubs For coming......

Glad u had a Great Time......

I will post my pics up soon, left the Dock station at my momma's house :roflmao: 

so havent been able to load them up!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

traffic's monte








next episode








65 wagon-STYLE C.C.


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks Elite CC ! Had a great time. Thank you guys for the Comida it was great! Can't wait for next year


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 1 2007, 11:51 AM~8907726
> *traffic's monte
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Oct 1 2007, 02:50 PM~8909023
> *NICE PIC :biggrin:
> *



love that monte :biggrin: 


:wave: :worship: :wave:


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

I just wanted to thank Eliite c.c for the hospitality I had great time talking to everyone my kids had a blast also good turnout Thanks again.


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

had a good time at a great turn out :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Oct 1 2007, 05:06 PM~8909978
> *love that monte :biggrin:
> :wave:  :worship:  :wave:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

elite had a firme ass picnic...81cuttyelite was gettin down on the dj setup... :biggrin:


----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Oct 1 2007, 08:42 PM~8911829
> *elite had a firme ass picnic...81cuttyelite was gettin down on the dj setup... :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP DOG WHAT HAPPEN TO ALL THOSE TECATES :biggrin:


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kushman_@Oct 2 2007, 12:46 AM~8913655
> *WHATS UP DOG WHAT HAPPEN TO ALL THOSE TECATES :biggrin:
> *


u know what to them


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 lookin good


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kushman+Oct 2 2007, 06:46 AM~8913655-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



boxer left me at the red light...i didnt know you guys were goin to franks pad...david just called me on it ...but me and the homie drank the tecates on sunday... :biggrin: but its all good...i got some firme pics with you guys rollin


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

WISH I WAS THERE!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Oct 1 2007, 08:42 PM~8911829
> *elite had a firme ass picnic...81cuttyelite was gettin down on the dj setup... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Thanks


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Oct 3 2007, 05:25 AM~8921238
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks
> *


wuts up loco...see you out in vegas


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Vegas.... Here we COME!!!!!!


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

YOU KNOW IT


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Oct 4 2007, 08:05 PM~8935121
> *
> 
> 
> ...



please claim your cars...cuz i want it


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

nice rides


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

any more pics ? me and my family had a wonderfull just want to say thank u ..leo anyone have pics ?


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

any more pics ? me and my family had a wonderfull just want to say thank u ..leo anyone have pics ?


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Oct 4 2007, 09:42 PM~8935915
> *please claim your cars...cuz i want it
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeosAirSuspension_@Oct 5 2007, 03:40 PM~8940009
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 what a car


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Oct 1 2007, 01:50 PM~8909023
> *NICE PIC :biggrin:
> *


that's my specialty... the guys from elite know what i can do. i can get 24"x30"pic of ur car for $35. that goes for anyone who's cars i've taken pics of.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Oct 11 2007, 10:04 PM~8982722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------

